# 3-series owners: BMW roof rack or Yakima?



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm ready to ditch the trunk rack on my 2011 335i and mount a roof rack. I know that I want the Yakima Forklift bike mount but I have two choices for the base rack itself.

The Yakima Whisperbar base system and custom adapter is $431 on Rackattack, without a discount coupon applied. The coupon should drop it down to about $320. But the BMW base system is only about $220.

I'm attaching a Yakima Forklift to either system so that's a wash but I'm wondering if the BMW base has any disadvantages that make it worth spending the extra $100 for the Yakima.

I'm a die-hard Yakima fanboi, having bought my first system in 1989 and still using pieces of that original system today. But for $100, I'll buy the BMW factory rack and attach the Yak bike mount to it. Unless the BMW rack has issues, of course. I KNOW the Yak will be top notch.


----------



## desi4life10 (Mar 5, 2013)

The BMW rack is an amazing and well fitted system for the 3 series. Uses similar designs as the Thule racks,

I bought the bmw rack and the bmw bike attachments to carry my bikes and have no issues. The Rack utilizes the 4 attachment points on the roof.

The cross bars have a profile on them to reduce the noise and drag. You need to have a rubber seal (included) to cover the channels otherwise it whistles.

Here is my recent setup (just bought this entire kit and bikes).

















Are you sure the Yaki bike rack will fit on the BMW crossbars?


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice looking setup! 

I'm not 100% sure the Yak Forklift will fit on the BMW crossbars but the Yakima site says "Fits car rack systems with round, square and most factory crossbars right out of the box"

To play it safe, I'll probably go with a full Yakima setup. Although my coupon for RackAttack seems to have expired. The difference between the Yakima system and BMW is much greater now.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

the forklift will fit on the BMW bars and the Whispbar bars. the bmw bars are bigger and bulkier (taller) so the foklift isn't going to fit "as well" as it would on the whispbar racks.

your forum sponsor also offers additional discount for mtbr forum posters ;-)


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

cracksandracks.com said:


> the forklift will fit on the BMW bars and the Whispbar bars. the bmw bars are bigger and bulkier (taller) so the foklift isn't going to fit "as well" as it would on the whispbar racks.
> 
> your forum sponsor also offers additional discount for mtbr forum posters ;-)


I didn't even realize there was a forum sponsor! Your prices look good. Is mtbr2011 still the current code?


----------



## kjsayers (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a 2011 335 xdrive that I put a hitch and hitch rack. I love it. Easier to load and unload and no risk of dropping it on my roof. All total I spent $275 for the rack and hitch.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I would stick with the Yakima rack only for longevity. You won't have the BMW forever, and when you get a new car, you will also be faced with buying a new rack. I've had a Yakima Q Tower rack since 1997, and have had it on 6 cars. When I get a new car it averages about $75-$100 for new clips. I've also had the same ski attachment since 1997, and I updated to Yak Copperhead fork mounts in 2001.


----------



## SVO (May 25, 2005)

2007 335i. BMW OEM bars off Ebay for $120 new. Very strong and simple. I don't like the whole bike mounts. Fork mounts are the strongest and most stable in high winds (CO & UT) IMHO, if a PITA with QR15 forks. Went with the Rocky Hammerhead Euro mounts. The most low-profile setup. Quiet.


----------

